# Toller squeals



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I heard that this common with tollers which is one of the reasons I didn't go with a toller when I was picking out a breed. You might want to contact some toller people to see if you find something that works o help train her before everyone is in the nut house.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tollers scream. Until you hear them you don't think it could be bad, but it is. I love the breed, but not the sound.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'll try and find a good forum for them I suppose. She's a rescue so there's no breeder to consult and they don't seem common at all. I've never even met another


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

They are pretty popular at agility, flyball and obedience trials. You may see if there are any in your area. You may also contact local hunt/field clubs. They are incredible dogs, but need lots of exercise.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm already planning to hunt with her and run when she's old enough. Labs are much more common hunting dogs here in the Pacific Northwest but I'll try to find an agility group since I've been able to find any toller clubs in the area. I do know of a few retriever trainers that might know a little more. I just need the whining to stop!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

We have allot of them around here had several show up at the Hunt Test this summer. I know of a breeder/trainer in Minneapolis if you would like his name inbox me.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We have a lot of Tollers here in Anchorage. Ski patrol loves them. They ride the lifts with the dogs draped over their shoulders since the Tollers are light and small. I've also attended hunt tests with Tollers. Very serious focused dogs. I've asked the owners I know about the scream. They say some do, some don't. They do try to keep them from screaming. But I don't know how. I'll email a friend that has several, we train our dogs for hunt tests together, and see if she might be interested in communicating with you about your issues. Would you like me to do that? Just let me know.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

One more thought, contact your local golden club, there may be toller members. We have a few in our club since they don't have a breed club here locally. Might be the same situation by you.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That would be great, Alaska! I thought maybe it might just be bad because she's so young and has never been kenneled before this week.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sure I sent an email my friend that has several tollers. Hope to hear from her by tomorrow. I will pm you her information probably tomorrow and you can get in touch with her. She does hunt tests and obedience with her tollers. She doesn't do ski patrol with them. I know she does bring them to the states for competitions so she's pretty involved in the breed.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

ArchersMom said:


> My new little 7 week old puppy screams and squals anytime she can't have free roam of the house. I know puppies don't like being kenneled but she whines even when I'm in the shower. I bring her in the bathroom with me with my older dog for company and crack the shower door so she can see me. This has been going on for three days and my poor room mate must hate her since I'm up hours before him. I jus don't know what to do! My golden was an angel who never whined except his first night home.


 Iwould love to hear your puppy,if you could record her scream, I have heard adults, on videos.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Check out this link I found while trying to research how to teach a toller to be quiet....

TheToller Forum :: Category Index


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I just spoke to my friend with the tollers. She'd love to help you. I'll pm you her information. But for everyone's knowledge here's what she said about the scream with puppies: Dash does that when happy. Copper just does it. Pisten only when excited.

her view: They are much more like border collies in brains and energy but they don't want to do the same thing over and over unless it is retrieving so the training is very different.

Right now I'm taking an Attention class with her and Pisten. Boy he's sweet but super serious!

In the meantime have fun!

Forgot to mention she has a website she suggests for toller information: agilityflix.com look at some of the puppy foundation stuff as well as the search dog stuff, it is all about self restraint and rewarding the positive.


----------



## readmeli (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a year old Toller, and my family has two more.

She is just being a puppy. Ignore her. Kennel her if yiu can't watch her and ignore. Give her a stuffed kong or little chew or something to occupy herself. She will get over it. 

If she was doing the Toller scream, you would know it!! LOL!!! She's just being a pup! doesn't know anything else to do. It's the same as any other puppy, not specific to Tollers.

Google Duck Toller and you will find lots of websites with tons of info. Very smart focused dogs. They like their people that is for sure. High energy. I'm sure your pup will grow up to be a wonderful family member, give it some time. Those first coulee weeks are precious and go by so quickly! snuggle her all you can


----------



## readmeli (Apr 10, 2013)

You near here? Give these folks a call Welcome. Toller owners love to educate about their breed.

I remember the first couple weeks I had my pup. I thought I would go crazy! I remember calling my mom and crying that I couldn't even go downstairs to do laundry because she would cry! lol!!! At the time it was so upsetting, now I just laugh. We kept up with crate training and now she runs to her crate anytime I ask and sleeps peacefully all night, AND I can go do the laundry.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Good news! We finally made it through the night without any screaming! There was still a little whining and she woke me up about every hour to go potty but I'm so happy  thanks for the advice everyone.


----------

